

Bamboo Bikes - theklub
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8125274.stm

======
mdolon
Any engineers interested in working on a non-profit idea in developing a new
type of bicycle for 3rd world countries? While working on a bike sharing
program for my campus this past year I had a few ideas and created contacts
who are willing to put money into green transportation - it could be
interesting to see where it leads.

~~~
dan_the_welder
Raise money to buy bikes from me. <http://www.organicengines.com>

~~~
mdolon
Your bikes are very cool but they're very expensive! This kind of defies the
logic of providing transportation to 3rd world countries - they need a cheap
and easy solution. You do seem to know your way around bikes though, if you're
interested in the project drop me a line at mdolon[at]gmail.

~~~
dan_the_welder
Yes, they are expensive because I have to make them and a living in the First
world.

If you really want to help the third world, they need tools.

Get them old machine tools and welding equipment and they can make what they
need.

Also, my bikes are expensive but take a look at some of the other players in
this market, some are twice as much!

